# 2002 altima air bag light blinking



## edster224 (Jun 18, 2006)

any info on the steps to diy this problem
thanks


----------



## JunseiMotors (Jun 1, 2010)

did you have your factory stereo replaced or removed recently? this will trigger the light as well. if not, id take it in just to see what your airbag light is for. Could be something as simple as a pre-tensioner (seat belt) or could be a bad crash zone sensor (airbag sensor in bumper area)

:tmi:


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

edster224 said:


> any info on the steps to diy this problem
> thanks


http://www.nissanforums.com/966228-post7.html


----------



## shurra (Aug 5, 2010)

*Nissan Altima'05. Passenger Air Bag Light continously blinking*

Hi,

Can Anybody help on this.
Nissan Altima'05, Passenger Air Bag Light is continously blinking. 
It has had a small accident from the back and the rear bumper has a dent. Does it have anything to do with this?

Thanks


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

shurra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can Anybody help on this.
> Nissan Altima'05, Passenger Air Bag Light is continously blinking.
> ...


Try the procedure listed in my post above. The timing has to be dead on otherwise it won't work, you might have to try it a few times


----------



## shurra (Aug 5, 2010)

*Nissan Altima'05. Passenger Air Bag Light continously blinking*

I tried the procedure mentioned thrice. It got into diagnostic mode. The light started blinking slowly, but only once or twice and then again it started in the same old fashion.
Along with this, the Passenger Air Bag Off light is continously on. Its a orange light. This light is placed right below the radio deck.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

JunseiMotors said:


> did you have your factory stereo replaced or removed recently? this will trigger the light as well. if not, id take it in just to see what your airbag light is for. Could be something as simple as a pre-tensioner (seat belt) or could be a bad crash zone sensor (airbag sensor in bumper area)
> 
> :tmi:


ive never heard of this in my life man..especially since ive replaced my stock deck with a after market deck and then replaced that with a pioneer screen..in any event why would a air bag light go on for that??? if anything it would b a security light that would come one since a lot of vehicles have security through the radio..as far as this light im almost 99% sure the bags or a sensor is malfunctioning and they could detonate at anytime...i have seen this on a different make car and told by the certified tech that it could blow at any given time..id get it fixed asap


----------

